# Brakes upgrade: Ultegra 6700 to Dura Ace 9000



## papajaps (Jun 25, 2013)

Relative noobie here, currently have full ultegra 6700 gruppo on my bike. Been wanting to upgrade the brakes to Dura Ace BR 9000 (been doing lots of climbing/descending; want more powerful braking). 

Can anyone tell me is it just a simple swapping out of the parts or do i need to replace other parts as well like the cables, etc for the Dura Ace calipers to work.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You can just do a simple swap and use your current cable/housing.

Just a question? Your 6700 series brakes aren't good enough? I don't think I've ever heard that one, even when doing insane 60+ MPH mountain descents.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

papajaps said:


> Relative noobie here, currently have full ultegra 6700 gruppo on my bike. Been wanting to upgrade the brakes to Dura Ace BR 9000 (been doing lots of climbing/descending; want more powerful braking).
> 
> Can anyone tell me is it just a simple swapping out of the parts or do i need to replace other parts as well like the cables, etc for the Dura Ace calipers to work.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Changing from Ultagra to Dura Ace wont do squat, nothing, nada. You need to look somewhere else for your braking concerns. It is certainly not in the calipers. 
Try different pads. Kool stops work fine.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Changing from Ultagra to Dura Ace wont do squat, nothing, nada. You need to look somewhere else for your braking concerns. It is certainly not in the calipers.
> Try different pads. Kool stops work fine.


Shimano claims the new caliper design of 9000 provides for a 10% increase in braking power but I still think it won't feel significant enough to make much of a functional difference for the OP.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

nhluhr said:


> Shimano claims the new caliper design of 9000 provides for a 10% increase in braking power but I still think it won't feel significant enough to make much of a functional difference for the OP.


Has any cycling company ever released a new product without saying it provides xx% more of a good quality? 

Anyway OP, My guess is that you, being a noobie like you say, just need to adjust your expectations on braking a bicycle and possibly work on when to carry speed and when not.
You have really good brakes and the pads are better than average as well. Make sure they are set up correctly (so the pads meet flush with the brake track and centeredd) and both the pads and rims are clean. If that doesn't do enough for you you'll probably have to just get used to it.


----------



## papajaps (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your input, appreciate it.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

I have bR 6700 & I have to be careful not to lock them up :yikes:


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

During the warm months, you have to be careful not to ride your brakes too much, because once you've got a rim overheated, braking will suffer drastically. You've also got to make sure to use your front brake, because the rear brake does very little. I've got ultegra brakes and have done a nose wheelie at high speed, in order not to hit a deer. Just make sure you use your brakes when necessary, then get off of them to let the rims cool off. I'd bet you won't be able to tell a difference between DA & Ultegra. Work on your braking skills and you should be very happy with Ultegra.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I went from 7900 calipers to 9000 calipers, and the 9000 are noticeably more powerful.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Using compressionless brake housings can make a notable difference by making brake lever travel less spongy. There are two that I'm aware of, Yokozuna and Jagwire Racer or Pro. These housing have longitudinal wires like shifter cables instead of spiral wrapped wires. I have used the Yokozuna and they do make a big difference. I plan on trying the Jagwire next time I recable.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

My bike had 1999 Ultegra, now Planet-X brakes. Our rental fleet has new Ultegra brakes. I think the new Ultegras feel too strong and grabby. Care must be given to avoid lock-up. Since tire grip is so limited on the road I want kinda weak brakes that must be firmly squeezed to lock the tire. Perhaps the current push for discs with superior modulation is because calipers went from having nice modulation to too much power and grabbiness.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

looigi said:


> Using compressionless brake housings can make a notable difference by making brake lever travel less spongy. There are two that I'm aware of, Yokozuna and Jagwire Racer or Pro. These housing have longitudinal wires like shifter cables instead of spiral wrapped wires. I have used the Yokozuna and they do make a big difference. I plan on trying the Jagwire next time I recable.


Yokozuna, and Kool-Stop salmon pads.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

grpweld said:


> I have bR 6700 & I have to be careful not to lock them up :yikes:


I have Sora w/Koolstop pads and have to be careful not to lock them up! 

All we need now is disc brakes intergrated into the Di2 electronics with ABS


----------



## dansmith9999 (Jun 27, 2013)

I started with Ultegra 6700. Upgraded to dura 7900 and recently rode on a bike with the 9000. The difference is sooooo minimal I would stick with what you have. If you are desperate to upgrade for weight reasons the 7900 on my scales weigh 2grams(lol) less than the 9000's. If you want to upgrade for better braking then you are probably not braking properly. Loads of info on the inter-wonder-world-wide-web about braking on road bikes that is worth reading, it will improve your cycling.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I am riding on Ultegra 6700 shifters, brakes and wheels. Also I have Jagwire black pads.

I can feel huge difference in braking just after I wash my bike and clean the brake surface + pads.

That is my recommendation for you before going for a new expensive set of brakes. With a brake liquid, that you can buy in gas station or something, clean the brake surface. It will take all the oily, dirty stuff on it and will give you a super grippy brake.
Warning! Don't forget the take the tire off before using it. That liquid shouldn't contact with any rubber / plastic area.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a "just me" thing it seems, but I have found the Dura Ace 9000 brakes an incredible improvement over the previous versions. 

Personally, if I were you, and I really wanted to upgrade, I'd wait for the new Ultegra 6800 which is just around the corner.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

ToffieBoi said:


> I am riding on Ultegra 6700 shifters, brakes and wheels. Also I have Jagwire black pads.
> 
> I can feel huge difference in braking just after I wash my bike and clean the brake surface + pads.
> 
> ...


A green Scotchbrite pad works great without too much trouble.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

goodboyr said:


> A green Scotchbrite pad works great without too much trouble.


Yeah. Available in the kitchen aisle of grocery store. Works great to clean up the brake track, deglaze pads, stop squealing, etc..


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

looigi said:


> Yeah. Available in the kitchen aisle of grocery store. Works great to clean up the brake
> track, deglaze pads, stop squealing, etc..


Also, if you don't have brake cleaner, you can always use dish soap. They both are cleaning oil from surface so it is possible. Also your rims will smell lemon


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

twinkles said:


> During the warm months, you have to be careful not to ride your brakes too much, because once you've got a rim overheated, braking will suffer drastically. You've also got to make sure to use your front brake, because the rear brake does very little. I've got ultegra brakes and have done a nose wheelie at high speed, in order not to hit a deer. Just make sure you use your brakes when necessary, then get off of them to let the rims cool off. I'd bet you won't be able to tell a difference between DA & Ultegra. Work on your braking skills and you should be very happy with Ultegra.


I have locked up my rear brakes in a panic stop on a few occasions. If the rear brake does very little, how am I locking it up?

I do agree that most of the work is done by the front brake.


----------



## vmps (Feb 15, 2013)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I have locked up my rear brakes in a panic stop on a few occasions. If the rear brake does very little, how am I locking it up?
> 
> I do agree that most of the work is done by the front brake.


Because when you lock it up, it isn't helping much with braking...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I have locked up my rear brakes in a panic stop on a few occasions. If the rear brake does very little, how am I locking it up?
> 
> I do agree that most of the work is done by the front brake.


You lock it up because under heavy braking you unload the rear tire. Less weight = less traction = skid. It wasnt my idea.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I have locked up my rear brakes in a panic stop on a few occasions. If the rear brake does very little, how am I locking it up?
> 
> I do agree that most of the work is done by the front brake.


You're twisting his words around. The rear brake works fine, but if most of the weight transfers to the front wheel under braking, the rear brake has very little effect on slowing you down. You obviously understand what twinkles said, you're just being difficult.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The amount of braking your rear can do is dependent on how much you can transfer your weight to the rear under hard braking.


----------

